# First Ever



## 2morels (Apr 25, 2016)

Since trying to hunt for Morels this year for the first time, my wife and I finally found our 1st, actually a small group of 4 yellows! This is our 4th "hunt" this Spring. So exciting to find some, and looking forward to more. Todays find was in Alleghany County.


----------

